# Woodland Fort Counterscarp Gallery, Plymouth - June '09



## Badoosh (Jul 5, 2009)

Myself, theterrorwheel & extrogg set out on a warm & very sticky evening after TTW had secured access earlier that day. This was the first of three explores on what turned out to be a very rewarding evening, the second needed another plan of action, the third was simply awesome but needs another visit due to...well let's just say unforeseen circumstances  All in good time!

Woodland Fort has been documented before on here but the Counterscarp Gallery hasn't & it would seem it hasn't been entered for a good couple of years. This was TTW's childhood stomping ground & he led the way so big thanks to him.

The fort was built around 1869 & the counterscarp gallery defended the North & East section of the ditch. Armed with four 32 pounder SBBL guns, also serving as extra accomodation for the soldiers. A tunnel connected it to the fort which ran underneath the ditch & up an incline to the NE section. It was disarmed in the mid 1890's but was utilised by units during WW1 & WW2. 

The gallery is thought to have also been used as an air raid shelter during WW2, with evidence of sealed lighting units like those found in the Devonport Park shelters, running the length of the tunnel which is bricked up at the top to prevent access within the main fort. The gallery was two storey, with the wooden floors long gone although two small concrete sections on the first floor survive.

On with the pics!

Plan of the fort, the Counterscarp Gallery marked with a thick black line top right.























Inside one of four magazines, taken in the north section













Steps lead down to the mid section





Accomodation rooms in the mid section, notice where the wooden floors once was





In this room was a hole in the floor, not sure what this for, maybe light ammunition magazine









On the upper section, looking toward the northern magazines, accomodation to the right. 









Underview of steps that led to the upper wooden floors of the east section





The lamp passage tunnel that leads up to the fort. The heavy steel door came from the door way in the lower passageway of the north magazine





Before the incline is this big "plug" in the roof, we are now underneath the ditch









Original door lock?





Sealed lighting units lying on the tunnel floor, similiar to those found in Plymouth air raid shelters, & brackets still attached to the wall which hel them in place













The blocked end of the tunnel at the top of an incline, the fort lies the other side of the wall





Looking back down the tunnel










My pics in the east section of the magazines didn't come out too well, but there some interesting artefacts like a stove & cast iron fire surround. Hopefully TTW will have got some good pics.


----------



## graybags (Jul 5, 2009)

*Excellent*

Awesome report and pics Badoosh !

Always assumed it was very waterlogged

G


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 5, 2009)

graybags said:


> Awesome report and pics Badoosh !
> 
> Always assumed it was very waterlogged
> 
> G



Cheers G. It's Driza Bone in there. The caponier on the east side of the fort is a few inches deep though.


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice report mate love the pictures as well.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jul 5, 2009)

that certainly was a good day, great getting back in there again after such a long time, as for the other explores they were ok i suppose.

badoosh abit light headed




steps down from the east section to what was known as the rats tunnel by the locals




start of tunnel




badoosh at the end of the tunnel




tunnel life




extrogg checking out the east section artwork








not seen one of these for a while


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jul 5, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Cheers G. It's Driza Bone in there. The caponier on the east side of the fort is a few inches deep though.



will post up some pics as soon as i find where i put them!


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 5, 2009)

theterrorwheel said:


> ]



I've just realised looking at the pics of the artwork. It's at the level where the wooden floor would once have been, so that dates it back quite a bit. Shame the skins decided to scrawl over it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 5, 2009)

That really is some Fort and tunnel guys . Fantastic stuff. Wish I could have joined you down there, just my sort of place.


----------



## extrogg (Jul 5, 2009)

Top pics and write up mateand hats off to you TTW for some stunning pics..great stuff! Looking at the artwork on the walls in relation to where the floor used to be i think are right that it could have been done when the fort was occupied. It certainly doesnt match the usual chavved up rubbish and lame satanist scrawl!! I do like the Dead Kennedys logo though..but i maybe a little bit biased! 
Good fun getting back out..stuck in a hole!!

I agree with you TTW the expores after this werent that exciting..fairly average really..!!


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jul 6, 2009)

theterrorwheel said:


> will post up some pics as soon as i find where i put them!



ok well i couldnt find the pics of the East Caponier, so i went and got some new ones. 























newish brick work above where previous photo was taken




tunnel to fort





















and finally one for badoosh


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 6, 2009)

PMSL, another golf ball for the collection! Cracking pics TTW, that wooden floor looks ever so safe. Just to point out for all who look at this thread....the last set of pics is from the East Caponier & not the Counterscarp Gallery.


----------



## graybags (Jul 6, 2009)

*Lovely*

Thanks TTW some lovely shots there

And nice ball shot ! lol

G


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent explore, guys. Such a lot of details remaining too. Love the East Caponier.
I now have this vision that the entire population of Plymouth wanders around in plus-fours with a golfing bag in each hand!


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 6, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> That really is some Fort and tunnel guys . Fantastic stuff. Wish I could have joined you down there, just my sort of place.




Spare room awaits you & the family bud. Best book a long weekend away & head to Plymouth. Don't forget your tripod.




Foxylady said:


> Excellent explore, guys. Such a lot of details remaining too. Love the East Caponier.
> I now have this vision that the entire population of Plymouth wanders around in plus-fours with a golfing bag in each hand!




Cheers Foxy.Honestly it's weird, we've found balls in some strange places!


----------



## graybags (Jul 6, 2009)

*Golf Balls*

I don't wear plus fours, but i did find a golf ball on an explore last year,ooh it was on a golf course - silly me and a golf tee recently

G


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 6, 2009)

graybags said:


> I don't wear plus fours, but i did find a golf ball on an explore last year,ooh it was on a golf course - silly me and a golf tee recently
> 
> G



So it was you who found my ball on the 4th hole at Central Park mini golf!


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 7, 2009)

Great explore guys looks like an excellent place, def added to my list.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

i live so near this and yet not been in, so looks like i will b sometime soon, a chance for me to test out me new canon


----------

